# Bench shirt whats a good one to get?



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

As above any1 used 1 that they would recommend need to get one soon as and beens I'm New to equipped lifting I haven't got a clue really Planning on competing single ply for a while


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

A Bench shirt?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can pick up Inzer Blast shirts pretty cheap on ebay. Correct sizing is the key.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Mingster said:


> You can pick up Inzer Blast shirts pretty cheap on ebay. Correct sizing is the key.


Il have a look at them thanks . My problem is sizing its got mea bit confused think I mite need to get one altered to fit proply beens my arms and my back are out of proportion to my chest lol


----------



## toddy2 (Mar 16, 2013)

squirt said:


> Il have a look at them thanks . My problem is sizing its got mea bit confused think I mite need to get one altered to fit proply beens my arms and my back are out of proportion to my chest lol


I'd doubt you'll be able to get them altered. Coming from a powerlifting background, go a size smaller than you think, these need to be really tight and will be a two man job to get on. Also take a look at Titan shirts.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

a t-shirt with dianabol champion printed on is a winner :thumb:


----------

